# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  دیپ مجدد

## Ali77

سلام دوستان.خودتون که در جریان این تاثیر معدلا هستین.اگر حذف نشه قبول نشدن خیلی هامون قطعیه.دراین خصوص من چندتا سوال دارم:
1.دیپلم مجدد هنوز وجود داره؟
2.از دوستان کسانی که امسال دیپ مجدد دادن ایا سوابق جدیدشون واسه کد سوابق و ثبت نام کنکور حساب شد؟
3.من که الان دیپلم تجربی دارم،میتونم یه بار دیگه امتحان دیپلم تجربی بدم یا باید دیپ مجدد یه رشته دیگه رو یگیرم؟

----------


## Mr Sky

_دیپلم مجدد  فقط برای کنکور همون دیپلم میشه ازش استفاده کرد.مثلا اگه دیپلم مجدد ریاضی بگیری فقط برای کنکور ریاضی هست...پس اگه میخوای کنکور تجربی بدی نه
.
.
.
ولی بخشنامه ترمیم معدل چند هفته پیش ابلاغ شد .میتونی هر درسی رو که میخوای دروباره امتحان بدی .البته 1بار بیشتر نمیشه.._

----------


## Ali77

اونوقت این یک بار میتونه بیفته بعد کنکور برای کنکور سال بعد؟مثلا نوبت شهریور یا دی.

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ali77


اونوقت این یک بار میتونه بیفته بعد کنکور برای کنکور سال بعد؟مثلا نوبت شهریور یا دی.


فکر کنم باید بیفته
.
.
.برای کنکور 96 میتونی شهریور یا دی اقدام کنی که البته بنظر من شهریور بهتره
.
.برای ثبت نام اول باید بری آموزش پرورش با پرینت بخشنامه بعدم مدرسه بزرگسالان بری..فایل  pdf بخشنامه تو انجمن هست 
.
.
.*

----------


## Ali77

ممنون بابت راهنماییت.پس اگر نتیجه نگرفتم و قرار شد سال بعد شرکت کنم همون شهریور  اقدام میکنم.

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ali77


ممنون بابت راهنماییت.پس اگر نتیجه نگرفتم و قرار شد سال بعد شرکت کنم همون شهریور  اقدام میکنم.


حتما معدلتو ببر بالای 19.50*

----------


## Ali77

> *
> حتما معدلتو ببر بالای 19.50*


حتما.حتی اگه بتونم به 20 میرسونم.

----------


## Dr.ali

> حتما.حتی اگه بتونم به 20 میرسونم.


سلام ببخشید جسارتا شما فارغ التحصیلی داداش؟

----------


## Ali77

> سلام ببخشید جسارتا شما فارغ التحصیلی داداش؟


سلام.نه من امسال پیشم.

----------


## Dr.ali

> سلام.نه من امسال پیشم.


خب پس من به شما پیشنهاد میکنم تا فرصت هست به فکر نهایی های پیش باشید...همه توانتون رو فعلاً روی اونها متمرکز کنید...برای ترمیم باید فارغ التحصیل باشید، در ثانی شما میتونی نمره دیپلمت رو ترمیم کنی ولی در مورد نمرات پیش فعلاً تصمیمی گرفته نشده و جدای از اینها از سال آینده هم تأثیرش مستقیمه...پس فعلاً پیش برای شما حیاتی تره :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dr.ali


خب پس من به شما پیشنهاد میکنم تا فرصت هست به فکر نهایی هایپیش باشید...همه توانتون رو فعلاً روی اونها متمرکز کنید...برای ترمیم باید فارغ التحصیل باشید، در ثانی شما میتونی نمره دیپلمت رو ترمیم کنی ولی در مورد نمرات پیش فعلاً تصمیمی گرفته نشده و جدای از اینها از سال آینده هم تأثیرش مستقیمه...پس فعلاً پیش برای شما حیاتی تره


دقیقا....منم الان تمرکزم کامل روی 4 تا درسه...*

----------


## Ali77

> خب پس من به شما پیشنهاد میکنم تا فرصت هست به فکر نهایی های پیش باشید...همه توانتون رو فعلاً روی اونها متمرکز کنید...برای ترمیم باید فارغ التحصیل باشید، در ثانی شما میتونی نمره دیپلمت رو ترمیم کنی ولی در مورد نمرات پیش فعلاً تصمیمی گرفته نشده و جدای از اینها از سال آینده هم تأثیرش مستقیمه...پس فعلاً پیش برای شما حیاتی تره


دقیقا درست میگی.آدم نباید از یه سوراخ دو بار گزیده بشه. :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Dr.ali

Ali77@ و Mr_Sky@ عزیز از سؤالات سالهای قبل اصلاً غافل نشید! :Yahoo (5): در موارد متعدد دیده شده که طراح محترم سؤالای دی سالهای قبل رو بدون حتی تغییر عدد مجدداً تو خرداد تکرار کرده!
پیشنهاد میکنم روزای بین امتحاناتتون رو فقط سؤالای چندسال قبل(در دروسی که تغییر نداشته از 86 به اینطرف) رو بخونید

----------

